
TikTok Ads vs. Facebook Ads – $50k Experiment - WalterJT
https://jungletopp.com/tiktok-ads-vs-facebook-ads/
======
WalterJT
With the recent launch of TikTok Ads, you might be wondering how TikTok Ads
stack up against Facebook and Instagram Ads? Here's a $50,000 experiment to
quench your thirst.

